# My newest adventure



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Hello APC friends.

Ive been away working on a build for a bit. let me know what you think










210g AGA dual overflows pre drilled
AP300 wet/dry
Eheim Pro 3 2080
tek light 8x80w double switched
aquariumplants.com black diamond substrate
pressurized Co2

Plants well got alot, and a list that I cant type up right at this minute
Fish
13 discus
13 angels
40+ neons/cardinals
4 SAE's 
5 BNP's
1 yo-yo
3 banjo cats
10 rams
1 emerald corydora

This was a father/son project got the old man back into fish after a 20 year hiatus due to being deployed from 90-94 and us moving cross country to his final reporting orders via USN.

Hope you like it as much as we do. Tank was a previous caked live rock tank, took nearly 6 days straight to get it clean.
within a week of set up(seeded the filters on my way overstocked 52g) had my orignal angel pair spawn,, however last monday I had a new pair surface and wednesday their spawn became wigglers, friday they became an afternoon snack.

Only issue right now is slight brown algae. My ferts will be here tomorrow.
What are some really good plants that outcompete brown algae? I have a bunch of ambulia in there and 5 or so moss balls but its still there.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Wow, WhiteDev! How have you been? Congratulations on the new 210 gallon tank. Just wait until your scape fills in and while the fish grow larger; it's going to be a amazing experience.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Speaking of filling in...you came to mind.... I am looking for two-3 clumps of asian ambulia thats just about the same size maybe a little smaller then the ambulia I have in that pic just right of center.

Got any?

Its been fun.









I am just suprised how nice it turned out with the first plantings.

If you got any ambulia please PM me.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Rescaped today, added 8 discus last friday for a total of 20 now.

http://tinypic.com/a/26y4w/1


----------

